
Python project template with a convenient Makefile-facility and helpers - alexkey
https://github.com/alexkey/cookiecutter-lux-python
======
laingc
Nice idea, but does this offer anything over and above the well-supported and
functional pyscaffold? [0]

[0]
[https://pyscaffold.readthedocs.io/en/v2.5.7/](https://pyscaffold.readthedocs.io/en/v2.5.7/)

~~~
zardeh
Well, cookiecutter came first, has a huge library of supported templates, and
works across multiple languages.

------
rajathagasthya
Any reason why tox isn't included? I find it a lot easier to run tests,
especially with different python versions.

------
kosma
This seems like a good place to get inspiration from, or quickly look up file
formats and conventions - but actually using it? That would be an overkill.

(This template, alone, is 1000 lines long, counted with wc -l. The last Python
project I released was 500 lines long, including setup.py and README.)

------
RodericDay
I love Python for its simplicity. This doesn't feel simple.

~~~
guitarbill
Thinking of unit tests and sphinx from the start is a good idea. But vagrant
does seem like overkill for most things given virtualenvs, and that setup.py
makes me sad.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Tossing here one that helps building tagged releases:

[https://github.com/hcarvalhoalves/python-package-
template](https://github.com/hcarvalhoalves/python-package-template)

